# Rumplemeyer's?



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Okay, I'm working with memories from at least 15 years ago, but here goes. 
Is there/was there a cafe and/or restaurant in NYC that serves hot chocolate and sold teddy bears? Odd, I know...it's almost like I'm mixing two memories but I swear that is what I remember. I think it was called Rumplemeyer's or something close to that.
If anyone could help me out it would really help.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You are 100% correct (except fo the spelling, big deal  ). Good girl!! Rumpelmayer's was on Central Park South. It was a famous tea room/ice cream parlor. In _On the Town in New York_, discussing the early 1940s, Michael and Ariane Batterberry say: I'm not sure when it closed, but I think it was in one of the hotels that Donald Trump took over. I used to LOVE their "Coupe aux Marrons" -- vanilla ice cream with candied chestnuts in syrup, and whipped cream of top, of course.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Aww, thanks for the info. It's good to know my memory is right.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Great place i ate there when touring NYC as a 20 year old!!! There was also a phenominal ice cream shop in SF 40ish years ago I went to as a small child....Blums??? anyone remember that one? I can remember dressing in crinolines (ouch) and white gloves and driving to SF from Sac to shop with my mom. Gloves....oh man I don't think they stayed white very long.
And I know the pettycoats hit the floor as I walked in the door.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

There's also a place on east 59th Street right by the bridge between 2nd and 3rd Avenue called Serindipity - they have hot chocolate and ice cream and cute high priced kitch for sale. Great place for an adult "kidz" party.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The weird thing that I've heard about Serendipity is that it is NOT a great place to take real kids! Not sure if it's the service, or the physical setup, or what. Rumpelmeyars was like a fantasy soda-fountain, especially with the stuffed animals. Yeah, Serendipity is fun, but as you say, more for "grownups."

BTW: they have a cookbook out; what more could be in it besides the famous "Frozen Hot Chocolate"???????


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Serendipity is fun!!

I remember as a kid, going to an ice cream parlor and antique clothing boutique called Agora, somewhere uptown (West side??) I don't even know if it's there anymore, but the memory is great. It was very upscale, as I recall.


----------



## frottlier (Mar 4, 2013)

It's been several years since I've been to NYC, but I never visited without a trip to Rumplemeyers for ice-cream and hot chocolate. I've also seen it featured in several movies. Sorry to find out it's not there anymore.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

_Sic transit gloria mundi_.

BDL


----------



## concertmasterb (Jun 2, 2013)

You are absolutely right.It was on the main level of the St.Moritz hotel.It also served fine lunches and a tea service.

And the baking! YUMM!


----------

